# Simple as it gets - modified my small kingsford grill



## spen (Feb 12, 2010)

Just started smoking meat, was going to build a UDS and while hunting for parts, found this kingsford grill at Home Depot for $40 complete.   I did my first smoke by piling all the coals against one side and putting the meat on the opposite side so it wasn't directly over the coals.   

First load of pork chops turned into hockey pucks, which my dogs enjoyed.   Second attempt yielded meat with the inside edible, but the outside dry -- yet again my dogs were in heaven.   After that I tried some chicken and BINGO, it was edible by humans !  A lot more reading in this forum and I have been able to make good ribs and chicken.   

One problem I ran into is that I could only stack a small amount of coals on the side and then I'd add more coals when needed -- but would have to take the cooking grid off to do so.   Was a pain, so I cut a hole in the cooking grid and found a nifty wire basket at a dollar store to work like a fire box.   Now I can add more charcoal as needed.   

I saw a picture of a guy here using a propane weed torch to start his charcoals, so I figured I have a small smoker, why not try a small propane torch.   It works pretty good, but it only starts a few coals and then the fire spreads.  

Attachment 24022

Attachment 24023

Attachment 24024


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I am glad you are starting to get your smoker figured out. You will be putting out high quality Q in no time!!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 12, 2010)

nicely done!


----------

